# what am i doing wrong?



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

Went to Freeport Thursday night wanted to put in closer to mid bay bridge but ramp was sanded in and the bay was kickin. Wound up in Alaqua Bayou there was tons of bait fish but I only saw 1 undersize flounder. I have went gigging many times and the most I have gigged is 3.All you guys make me jealous. Phillips Inlet is the only place I have ever killed any. If any of you guys could point me in the right direction around Panama City and Destin it would be greatly appreciated. I would even go around Pcola I don't care. I live in Enterprise Alabama and it would make the ride back home alot better with a box full of flounder. Right now I am running 4 250w halos. I may need to try 500w. Would they penetrate the stained water better? I just don't want to buy a new generator. I have a little 2 stroke 1000w and I love it best $150 I ever spent.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

its all about being at the right place at the right time...i have never figured out when or where that is. there are several nights that i go and dont get any or just one or two...then there are the nights that i come home with my limit. you can go one night and get your limit and go the very next night with the same conditions and not get any. its all a big guessing game. biggest part that sucks for you is the drive to and from the boat ramp. best advice i can give you is to keep trying and maybe try some new spots. biggest thing is dont give up. good luck on your future trips!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Just my opinion, increasing the wattage would probably give you a little more light but with halos your probably gonna have the same effect as far as penetration. I used to run them also and used multiple combinations and got the same effect every time. You might want to look into some HPS lights. I swapped over to them and will never go back to anything else. IMO they are 10 times better than halos, I am seeing fish now that I would have never seen before. You simply can't beat them fo muddy/murky water.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Right now I am running 4 250w halos. I may need to try 500w. Would they penetrate the stained water better? I just don't want to buy a new generator. I have a little 2 stroke 1000w and I love it best $150 I ever spent.




4- 250watt bulbs = 1000watts and you have a 1000watt generator.



1000 watts is the max that unit will put out and is not designed to do that on a continuous basis. Therefore You are going to KILL that generator.



A 1000watt generator is designed to run a aprox 850watts continuous .



Don't even think about adding more to it. You have already run out of generator power.



It's working now, but it will not be long till it goes Ka-Put.



The 1000watt Honda:



1000W max.(8.3A)

900W rated (7.5A) continuous





Now this one is designed to run like your running yours. So maybe you have something like this?



http://www2.northerntool.com/product/200313480.htm


----------



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

what are hps lights


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

HPS= high pressure sodium 

I was running Halogens (1x100 watt, 5x300 watt) and swapped over to the HPS and have been well pleased with them. It will take a little while to adjust to the different color light, I was unsure the first night out with them until I tried an area that I have never been able to fish because of the murky water there.


----------



## Lowrider33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey gogetter,

I too live in Enterprise. I haven't been but 4 times in the past year and it was always when I had time,,,not when it was right. I fish PC where I grew up and know the bay very well,,but still doesn't put fish in the box. I've been renovating my house, Old Victorian, and haven't had time to fish. Probably gonna sell the boat and try again in a year or so. I do know some good spots though and if you check and save www.intothe.net to your favs you can track the tides and moon. 

Until then,,Lowrider33


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> It will take a little while to adjust to the different color light




Gnwdad what Color Temp bulbs do you have? IE: 2100 K, 4300K.
















Which model fixtures have people bought from http://www.affordablelighting.com?



Looking at this model http://www.affordablelighting.com/horizontalflood.html














I'm concerned about the mount. What is there looks fine to hang it on a house, but not the pounding of a boat. A better mount would be a bail type mount that went around the whole outside of the housing. I've been on boats that have broken the factory mounts. It's not fun at night, as you don't usually have the stuff to make a quick fix and thus the light is beating the crap out of your gellcoat and beating the light fixture itself to death.That yoke mount and Glare Shield look like nice options. 





I know you alum boat guys love this. HeHe



I notice there are some accessories that are available for these fixtures. Yet you can't find them on their website.


----------



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one that goes and doesn't bring any fish home. Atleast there are sheephead and mulletto practice on. I know I'm pushing my generator I think it's a 1200w peak. If it blows I only paid $150 and that was shipped to my house. It has went throughmany tanks of fuel and hasn't missed a lick yet. Do these HPS light put out a blue light like some of the new cars with HID lights?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

If you can find the right Color Temp bulbs they will.



I spent several hours this morning searching for the info and 4200K units.



This will be your whitest White. The few that I did find with info were 2100K and as you can see from that pix above it is yellow looking like yours.


----------

